

How to Compare Hosted DNS Providers (with Data) - jpg
http://dns.learnhub.com/lesson/11620-how-to-compare-hosted-dns-providers-with-data

======
bcl
DNS response time can be a huge issue. The type of software you use can also
make a difference. I noticed a significant increase in the speed of lookups
when I switched from using BIND9 to djbdns.

~~~
jpg
I haven't heard of djbdns... did you measure performance before and after? How
did you measure it?

~~~
bcl
djbdns id from Dan Bernstein - <http://cr.yp.to/djbdns.html>

No, I didn't do any measurements other than subjective observations. This was
on my LAN and using BIND9 I would see noticeable delays between the 'looking
up' and 'connecting to' messages in firefox. After switching to djbdns you
hardly have time to read the 'looking up' before it starts the connection.

------
jbyers
I'm curious if Pingdom's DNS testing is sufficient to draw performance
conclusions about these services. I ask because the summary results table is
curious: it only lists the first NS record for each hostname. (NB: luilui.com
does not see to use netriplex currently). If 14 worldwide testing nodes are
pegged to try one nameserver and that nameserver is not an anycast node, it
seems to me this test is not accurate. If someone knows what Pingdom is doing
behind the scenes -- or if this is just a data display issue -- I'd love to
know.

~~~
jpg
I only ran the test against the first name server listed. It would have been
more complete to test again all/several, but I thought this would be
sufficient.

LuiLui.com has changed its name servers since I ran the test. I just used the
first domain that I found that used them.

Regarding Anycast, all 3 providers advertise as such, so I assumed that all
their name servers would use it

My reason for publishing this is that I couldn't find any data comparing
providers, or even any good ways to compare them.

